# Bodyshop / Painter in South Wales Near Blackwood area



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good painter / bodyshpo in the south wales area, if poss around the blackwood area, but not 100% needed to be there.

Need the front end of my car painted, as its heavily stone chipped (note to self, stop chasing cars!) 
Looking for a good price aswell, and unfortunately someone that wont take too long. As i need a car for work. 

Any recommendations?


Cheers


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

theres a friend of mine that does any painting i need on customers cars , swansea to far though ?


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

A ilttle far for me mate, but thanks.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Forbez - pop down and see me I know a good painter m8


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Same here guys, need my rear spoiler and bonnet doing.
Anything a bit closer to Talbot Green


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

I know of a place in the Rhondda, summin like oldskool......... something, supposed to be good, but pain in the **** thing is i want a local one.


----------

